# [D20 Modern]Department 7 (OOC)



## VanorDM (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I used to hang out here quite some time ago, and have been a bit bored at work so I thought I'd try my hand and starting a PbP game here.  I've not actually run a game like this it will likely be a little rocky at the start.

I was thinking of a D20 Modern game using the Urban Arcana setting, as a base, with the characters most likely being part of covert action team of some some sort.  

The characters will most likely be starting out working for Department 7, it would be a small team sponsored by "someone" who is sent out on various missions.  Things like stopping dragons, slaying Vampires, or aiding new comers from beyond the Shadow.

Everyone would start at level 1, and with basic equipment, then be able to draw some more stuff from the sponsor.  I'm thinking maybe 5-6 people at a start.

I don't have the rulebooks with me right now, and haven't looked at them in some time so I don't remember all the details right now but that all can be worked out before we start.

Player List

Perrinmiller - Kara Acoma
Herobizkit - Rory Shanahan
ThWatcher - Rodny Steinwick
Felix1459 - Nicholas Danger Shelby
Voda Vosa - Ming To

Unknown - 
Onlythestrong - Diego Ordonez
Edyrofl -


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2009)

Count me interested. What time do you think in setting your game? Actual date? 50's? 60'? 70'? 
I just don't see a level 1 smart heroe dealing with vampires. =D


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 3, 2009)

Actual date most likely maybe even a few 5-10 years in the future.  That way I can cook up some new tech if the mood strikes me.

Naturally a lvl 1 smart character can't take on a vamp.   That's why we'll use Paranoia rules, and everyone gets 6 lives...

Just kidding. 

The comment about the vampire was more of a intro type thing.  The characters will be troubleshooters/agents for Dept 7.  Dealing with what ever the Dept feels they can handle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2009)

Got it! I wondered where the 6 lives stuff rule was from for a second, lol.


----------



## kinem (Dec 3, 2009)

d20 modern / fantasy crossover?  -->  Interested.

"Urban Arcana" setting / elves whose bodies vanish when they are killed?  -->  No way, I'd never touch that cheese.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 3, 2009)

kinem said:


> d20 modern / fantasy crossover?  -->  Interested.
> 
> "Urban Arcana" setting / elves whose bodies vanish when they are killed?  -->  No way, I'd never touch that cheese.




Well it will be more of a "Dresden Files" type arcana a bit darker and less High Magic then the official Urban Arcana book.  But I will be using at least parts of the campaign setting as well.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 3, 2009)

Could be interesting.  As we advanced in levels, which of the various advanced classes would/might become available?

In your world, is Department 7 hard-line against the use of any magic?  Or do they use magic to get the job done?
I ask because it wouldn't do to start down the path to mage if Department 7 isn't going to allow it.  (Unless I was going to go rogue agent on them.)


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 3, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> As we advanced in levels, which of the various advanced classes would/might become available?




Most of them I think.  I ran a campaign like this once before with some friends and I didn't put much limits on what advanced classes people could take.  



> In your world, is Department 7 hard-line against the use of any magic?




No, they actually have a group of mages working for them, called Department 5, sorta similar to the White Council from the Dresden Files books, which I'm a huge fan of and will be running this with at least a little bit of that style world.

So yes you are quite welcome to go the path of the mage working with Dept 7, in fact they'll even offer to help train you if you wish it.

Another tidbit about them in my world, is they tend to be very pragmatic, and a bit of a 'end justify the means' type group.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 7, 2009)

Thought I'd fill in a few other campaign/world details here for those who are interested.

Common terms that people in the world use.

Aware/Awakened - These are people who have for one reason or another come to realize that the world around them isn't quite what they thought.  These are the people who know that vampires, trolls, and magic are real, not just fairly tails.  

Normal (norms) - These are everyone else, people who believe that magic and monsters are just make believe.

There is no magic force like the Shadow that separates the two groups, only humankind's ability to rationalize things.  People don't believe what they don't want to believe, and they don't want to believe that monsters exist.  Aware people have been for one reason or another forced to believe in them.  Typically because of some experience that left no room for doubt or way to rationalize what they saw as something other then magic or monsters.

Critter - This is a generic term used to refer to any non-human being, but typically is only used to refer to non-humans that are somehow harmful.  So a pixie isn't called a critter, unless it's the kind that likes to lure people into swamps or something. 

DAS - Department of Archeological Study (Department of Arcane Security)

The DAS is the group that Dept 7 is part of.  They officially are called the Dept of Archeological Study, but are actually the Arcane Security.  They go with the first name because it's simpler when dealing with "norms".  The DAS is made up 7 departments each one I'll go over below.

Department 7 - AKA Troubleshooters - This is the group the PC's will belong to, they're called Troubleshooters as a bit of a play on words, Agents in D7 (Dept 7) are often sent out to find trouble and shoot it.  D7 is the field agents who are sent out to investigate reports and either deal with what they find how ever they decided is best.

Department 1 - AKA Black Cloaks - This is the executive branch of the DAS, who run the whole thing.  They are called Black Cloaks because no one really knows who the members of D1 actually are.  It's rummored even the members of D1 don't know who else is a member.  D1 makes the decisions on the 'big picture' direction of the DAS as a whole.

Department 2 - AKA Spin Doctors - D2 is the Public Relations group with in the DAS, they are responsible for coming up with ways of covering up the actions of the troubleshooters.  When someone from D7 has to put down a troll, it's often quite noisy.  The spin doctors deal with the press and any witnesses to explain what they "really saw".  D2 also includes the handlers of the D7 agents.

Department 3 - AKA Paper pushers - D3 is the logistical branch of the DAS, and are the people directly responsible for the day to day operation of the DAS.  This is the only group with in the DAS that has 'Norms' working in it, because you don't have to be aware to do the accounting.  

Department 4 - AKA Geeks - D4 is the R&D group with in the DAS.  Their main responsibility is to develop methods and devices to deal with the supernatural beings that the D7 agents run into.  This means special ammo, armor, or devices to capture.  They are also responsible for dealing with magical and other artifacts that a troubleshooter might find out in the field.  They would check it out, see how to make it work and decide if it's safe to use or need to be destroyed.

Department 5 - AKA Wizards - D5 is actually made up of wizards and other magic users.  They work closely with D4 in dealing with artifacts and with D6 and D7 as magical support when needed.

D5 also serves as the rolling counsel console for all mages with in the DAS.  They determine the rules a mage must follow and enforce those rules when needed.  D5 also is responsible for training any mages that join the DAS but haven't come into their power yet or need better control over it.

Department 6 - AKA Grunts - D6 is a para-military group comprised of aware soldiers from all branches of the military from almost ever nation.  The Grunts are called out to provide heavy fire support for D7 when needed.  This is one of the larger groups with in the DAS, comprised of nearly a brigade large they also have access to heavy vehicles as well as aircraft.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 7, 2009)

Is this thread also going to be the 'recruiting' thread or is it just the 'Interest' thread?

I ask so I know whether or not to create and post a potential recruit here.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes this would be the recruiting thread... Unless that's normally a different thread...

I've not done this before so I fully accept I may be doing it wrong.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 7, 2009)

I've only been on this board a month, so I'm not the one to say.

I'll finish up the first draft of my character in a day or so and post then.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you say how we roll or assign ability points?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2009)

Just edit the first post, go to advance, and you can change the title of the thread to Recruiting or something like that.
I'll be posting character tomorrow most likely.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 8, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> Did you say how we roll or assign ability points?




It will be a point buy, I don't know for sure how many points right now, don't have my books with me... But it would be the standard amount.

Thanks for the tip Voda - I missed the "go advanced" button before.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd be interested.  Life has finally settled down for me, and I'm wanting to start pbp-ing again.  (Since I'm unable to do my actual table top games).  

I've got to find a copy of the urban arcana book... shouldn't be hard though.  I have it somewhere.  

I'll edit this post with what I would potentially like to play... to see if it's ok.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

=O you are alive! That's good news! Good to hear from you buddy, been a long time.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks buddy, it's good to be back.  Life is just hard sometimes ya know?  Gotta keep on keepin on (as they say in Oklahoma).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah I know, sometimes "nos toca bailar con la mas fea" something like "We have no option but to dance with the uglier girl." Good to see you back in track. I'm ope to recruits in my d20 game if you are interested. Also, PoE has a place for you still. Check my signature if you want.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2009)

What game are you running?  And I'd freaking LOVE to be back in PoE.  I miss that warlord lol.  Btw, how is Master Jiem?


**edit**


Ignore the edits lol


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

Character ready to roll, a tough hero from china, who uses sword and crossbow. His peers call him Terracotta Soldier, as he dresses like those soldiers, and wields similar weapons. Will have a background soon.


```
Name: Ming To, Aka "Terracotta Soldier"
Tough Hero 1
Occupation: Military

Str: 14 +2 (6p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 12 +1 (4p.)     BAB: +0         Hit points: 10+3+3= 16
Con: 16 +3 (10p.)     Grapple: +2     Wound points: 16
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)          
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Init: +1     
Cha:  9 -1 (1p.)        

Defense:  12 = 10 base + 1 class + 1 dex
Ranged: +1
Melee: +3

Unarmed: +4 for 1d6+2
Chinese straightsword: +3 for 2d6+2 19-20 critical
Crossbow: +1 for 1d10 19-20 critical

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +3          +4
Ref:                       0     +1          +1
Will:                      0     +0          +0

Languages: Chinese, English


Feats: Brawl (Occupation), Simple weapon prof (Class), Exotic Weapon prof, 

Toughness.

Skill Points: 12       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Consentration               4    +3          +7
Hide                        4    +1          +5
Move silently               4    +1          +5



Talents:
Remain conscious

Equipment:               
Chinese straightsword(Katana)(WC check 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2345293/ sucess, drop W by 1)
Crossbow
Bolts
Pepper Spray
Chain shirt (WC check http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2345292/, sucess, drop 

W by 1)
Caltrops
Bolt cutter
Duct tape
First aid kit
Backpack
Rope



Wealth: 10(-2 from equipment)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2345282/

Age: 25
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 170 lb.
Eyes: Green
Face Hair: Black
Skin: withe
```

Ming To was the only son of a rich man of china, who owned several carbon companies. His mother died at childbirth, and since then, his father moved with him to USA. 
He grew up surrounded by luxuries, and trained with great martial art masters, in the manipulation of the own body and of various weapons. His favorite was always the sword. He developed a taste for his country's history, for old armors and weapons. 
But his father was deep into corruption and black business. One day, Ming's father was found in the river with concrete shoes. 
All the sudden, Ming was alone, with nothing more than his few thing; all that belonged to his father was taken away. 
Strong willed, he decided to make something out of his life, and redeem the memory of his father. The tall and strong Chinese soon found job as guard; his martial arts paid his food. 
Later in his life he found job in a casino, in Las Vegas, which was orientally themed. A huge Mandarin warrior, with Sword and Armor was perfect security.
It was then when the government found him. He beat the hell out of three federal agents, who were drunk and tried to enter the casino without authorization.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

VanorDM, 
Did you decide on the number of points to use on ability scores?

Also, how do you want to do wealth levels?

Once I have those, I can finish my character and post him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2009)

I used the standard points buy


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2009)

Post edited cuz I remembered about the SRD's.  

I will post a character asap.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 14, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> VanorDM,
> Did you decide on the number of points to use on ability scores?




Standard point buy which is 25 points to spend.

For wealth I wouldn't worry too much about that considering how the campaign will run.  But you are free to buy anything you can get with your own starting wealth.  Once we start then you'll be able to request equipment needed for a mission.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, I have to seriously rework him.  I did an initial build using 32 points because I couldn't find where in the D20 Modern book the standard points were.

It will be late tomorrow before I have him fixed.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2009)

```
Name: Diego Ordonez
Fast Hero 1
Occupation: Adventurer

Str: 10 +0 (2p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +0         Hit points: 8
Con: 11 +0 (3p.)     Grapple: +0     Wound points: 10
Int: 12 +0 (4p.)          
Wis: 14 +0 (6p.)     Init: +3     
Cha:  8 -1 (0p.)        

Defense:  16 = 10 base + 3 class + 3 dex
Ranged: +3
Melee: +0



Changdao:  +0    2d6+0,  Crit 19-20, Slashing, Large, 6lb
Kukri:   +0      1d4+0,  Crit 18-20,  Slashing, Small, 1lb
Compound Bow:  +3   1d8,  Crit 20,  Piercing,  40ft incriment, Large, 3lb


                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +0          +0
Ref:                       1     +3          +4
Will:                      0     +2          +2

Languages: English, Spanish, German, Mandarin


Feats: Archaic Weapon Proficiency (occupation),
          Simple Weapon Proficiency (class),
          Exotic Melee Weapon Proficiency (Changdao),
          Track 



Skill Points:  24        Max ranks:   4/2

Balance:  +6             (3 dex mod + 3 ranks)
Hide:    +7               (3 dex mod + 4 ranks)
Move Silently: + 7    (3 dex mod + 4 ranks)
Spot:    + 6            (2 wis mod + 4 ranks)
Survival:   + 6        (2 wis mod + 4 ranks)
Tumble:    +6        (3 dex mod + 3 ranks)
Speak Language   3 ranks


Talents:
Evasion



Starting Wealth: 6
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2346326/]2d4=5[/url] +1 from occupation

Equipment:               

Katana [renamed Changdao] (decreased wealth score by 1, making it 5)
Compound Bow  (decreased wealth score by 1, making it 4)
Arrows x 24 (decreased wealth score by 2, making it 2) 

Kukri
Caltrops
Compass
Disposible Camera
Daypack
Rope
Penlight
Standard Flashlight

Ending Wealth:  2

Age: 22
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 165 lb.
Eyes: Light Brown
Face Hair: Dark Brown
Skin: Tan
```

[sblock=Diego Ordonez]

Diego was born and raised in the Fuller Park area of Chicago.  Violence was everywhere, an everday thing.  His parents managed to avoid that life.  The interracial family was often the target of hatred, but that generally only happened when they were together in public.  It seemed as if their front door could lock out all the world.  

Diego's father was a Mexican, his mother was born and raised in Germany.  His father worked construction.  He worked hard almost every day, usually only having one day off a week.  Diego's mother... had a less honorable job.  She worked the streets as a prostitute.  Diego spent many of his years alone, reading or playing Indiana Jones in the house.  

He was 7 when the police came to his house.  He will never forget the faces of the two officers.  They asked him who he was.  He had nothing to hide, he answered truthfully.  The mustached officer proceeded to tell him that his parents were found murdered.  In retrospect, the officer had to of kept talking.  Diego heard none of it.  His parents were gone.  Murdered.  His world went black.

Diego awoke some time later, in the house of some Chinese man and woman.  They were all seated around the table, eating some kind of food Diego had never seen before.  He was surprised to see that he had been "out" for nearly 3 days.  Locked in the black recess of his own mind.  He learned quickly that his father had followed his mother that fateful day.  He saw her preform a "trick."  It was a murder-suicide.  Diego's father stabbed his mother nearly 50 times, then slit his own throat.  

They were a nice enough couple, even put in to permanently adopt him.  They moved to America from a rural spot near the city of Chiayi.  Diego learned alot about the Chinese culture, their legends, history, and even some of thier martial arts.  He became obessed with blades, and had a natural nack for archery.  His father gifted him with a compound bow, styled to match (as close as possible) the ancient bows used by the Chinese military.  

Diego never really spoke.  He saw it as unnecessary.  He _could_ speak, in multiple tongues, he just refused to.  Many people learned that when Diego did speak, he meant every single word that escaped his lips.  He was kicked out of school at the age of 15, for nearly beating a boy to death.  The boy had been picking on Diego for over a year.  He finally crossed the line when the boy began yelling and screaming at him during lunch.  The boy threw Diego's food on the ground, then picked some of it up and smashed it in his face.  

Diego sat calmly at first.  The kids that watched the ordeal said that Diego did in fact warn the boy that he needed to stop, before something bad happened.  Witness' claim that the boy then hit Diego in the face with his lunch tray, bloodying his nose and promptly causing an eye to swell shut.  

Diego was pulled off by three of the male teachers.  The officers that came to see him said that he was defending himself, so no charges would be pressed.  The school saw differently.  

Diego gathered all of the money he had been saving through high school, and with help from his adoptive father, left for China.  Diego spent the next 6 years in China, studying a rare form of martial arts in a place that even he was not sure how he got to. 

It was quite by accident that Diego was "accepted" into this martial art school.  He had simply been in the wrong place at the right time.  Hunting in the wilderness, he came across a man wearing ragged clothing.  The man looked as though he had been in the wild for quite some time.  The man turned on Diego, sprinting (as fast as a man with a limp could) after him, a knife in hand.  Diego raised his bow and fired, taking the man in the throat.  

A short time after, a group of men emerged from the brush.  They were a group of (for lack of a more Americanized word) bounty hunters.  They hunted men for a living, usually for the government but occassionaly freelance.  Diego had killed a former Chinese goverment assassin.  A man the group had been hunting for nearly a month.  

The group overpowered Diego and he awoke in a temple of some sort.  As soon as he sat up a man came running towards him, kicking him squarely in the stomach.  He swooned and nearly passed back out.  Diego stood and began to fight back.  His father had taught him the bare basics of Akido, which was enough to put the aggressive attacker on his face.  Diego had him in a form of an arm bar.  He was looking around when another heavy blow landed on the back of his head.

Diego spun, breaking the first attackers arm.  During the spin, Diego kicked out his leg hard, clipping the second attacker in the back of the knee.  Diego was in a full mount on the man's stomach even as his back hit the floor.  It was then that a loud whistle filled the room, causing Diego to look around.  

An old man that could of been straight out of a stereotypical Chinese martial arts movie was standing there.  From the little Mandrin Diego had learned from his father, he gathered that it was an offer to teach him how to hunt.  The man said that there were many at the temple who would teach how to harm, but it was not their main goal.  They were the hunters of men, and he was invited to be the first Western man to experiance the training.  

Six years passed.  Diego broke more bones than he thought possible.  Every day he trained.  It was not unusual to break a foot, then track a man twenty miles through dense wilderness.  Diego left at the age of 21, after receiving a letter that his father was dying.  

It was a huge pain in the butt for Diego to gain his master's grace in leaving.  Diego knew he was far from a master still, but he felt like he had leanred enough to carry on his schooling outside the temple.  His master told him that in leaving, he would never be allowed to return.  It was the way it had been since the temple was built, and the way it would be until it was destroyed.  

Diego made it back to Chicago a full three weeks after his father's death.  His mother had died shortly after his father, apparently from grief.  Diego dropped back to the streets of Chicago.  He quickly became known as someone to not mess with unless you wanted to be in a fight to the end.  Diego's kukri (inherited from his father) claimed three lives in the first week back.  

Such was his life.  He had fallen back into the streets that his adoptive father had tried so hard to remove him from.  He lasted 6 months before he "accidently" killed an undercover officer and had to leave the city.  He is currently somewhere in the panhandle of Oklahoma, away from most people.  [/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 14, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> It will be late tomorrow before I have him fixed.




That's cool, I'd like to have 1 or 2 more people join up before I start.  But if no one else shows interest maybe I'll just run it for you 3 who have.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 14, 2009)

Another quick question:  

In your world, does the mage have to specify which of his spells he has memorized at any given time and can only cast from his memorized spells?  

Or can he, at the time of casting, decide which spell from his book he will cast?

Also, are you allowing either of the Psionic classes?


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 14, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> Or can he, at the time of casting, decide which spell from his book he will cast?




This 

You'll have a list of spells you know, and you can cast any spell of that list as many times as you want based on how many spells of X level you can cast a day.



> Also, are you allowing either of the Psionic classes?




If you have to ask, then you're not qualified to play a Psionic character... 

Most likely but I might change my mind.  I personally see little reasons to limit what classes someone can play.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2009)

Quick note: Katanas are japonese weapons, as kukris and shurikens.
If you want chinese weapons, well there are a lot of them which could fill the role. A chinese straightsword is like this





I assumed that I could fluff the katana as one of this. 
More similar to a katana's look is the Tai chi dao. Something like this


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm stupid.  I actually knew that.  I'll revamp my character sheet.  Or..... I could just speak Japanese! lol  I'll see what I can find that fits "pretty" without making a real difference.  I'm at the point in my gaming career that flavor is just as important as mechanics.  

Odd huh?


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 15, 2009)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Rodny Steinwick

Player ThWatcher
Speaks in: [COLOR=Blue]BLUE[/COLOR]
Thinks in: [COLOR=Red]RED[/COLOR]
Rolls As/At: [URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/] Rodny_Steinwick / Department 7 [/URL] / invisiblecastle.com


[B]Class:[/B] Smart
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[b]Occupation:[/b] Technician  (Skill; Craft, Chemical, Electronic, Mechanical, Wealth +3)

[B]Str:[/B]  9 -1 ( 1p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B]     500(post#214)
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B]   6 (1d6+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B]  0/---
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]ActPts:[/B] -6      [B]Spell Fail:[/B]  0%
            25 [B]Total Pts.[/B]

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +X    +1    +X    +X    +X    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +0          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX Melee                -1     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
Desert Eagle, Ranged      -3     2d8        20x2
Stungun, Melee            -1     1d3        20x2
Taser, Ranged             -3     1d4        20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] English(American)

[B]Abilities:[/B]
 Savant: +1 per Savant level to Repair

[B]Feats:[/B]
 1 Simple Weapon Proficiency [free]
 1 Builder: +2 on craft electronics, +2 craft mechanical
 1 Gearhead: +2 Computer Use and +2 Repair


[B]Skill Points:[/B] (9+4)*4=52       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance             Dex*u       +1           1
Bluff               Cha u       -1          -1
Climb               Str*u       +0           0  **
Computer Use        Int u  4    +4    +2    10    (Gearhead)
Concentration       Con u       +0           0
Craft (Chemical)    Int  p 4    +4    +1     9    (+1 Occupation)
Craft (Electrical)  Int  p 4    +4    +3    11    (+1 Occupation)(+2 Builder)
Craft (Mechanical)  Int  p 4    +4    +3    11    (+1 Occupation)(+2 Builder)
Craft (Pharmaceut.) Int    1    +4           5       
Craft (Structural)  Int u  3    +4           7
Craft (Visual Art)  Int u       +4           4
Craft (Writing)     Int u       +4           4
Decipher Script     Int    4    +4           8  +   
Diplomacy           Cha u       -1          -1
Disable Device      Int    4    +4           8      
Disguise            Cha u       -1          -1  **
Drive               Dex*u       +1           1  *
Escape Artist       Dex*u       +1           1
Forgery             Int u       +4           4
Gamble              Wis u       +0           0
Gather Information  Cha u       -1          -1
Hide                Dex*u       +1           1       
Intimidate          Cha u       -1          -1
Jump                Str*u        0           0  **
Know.(Arcane)       Int    4    +4           8      
Know.(Phys. Sci.)   Int    3    +4           7    
Know.(earth lif sci)Int    1    +4           5    
Know.(Technology)   Int    4    +4           8    
Listen              Wis u       +0           0
Move Silently       Dex*u       +1           1
Navigate            Int u       +4           4
Perform (Act)       Cha u       -1           -1
Perform (Dance)     Cha u       -1           -1
Perform(Keyboards)  Cha u       -1           -1
Perform(Percussion) Cha u       -1           -1
Perform (Sing)      Cha u       -1           -1
Perform (Standup)   Cha u       -1           -1
Perform(Str. Inst.) Cha u       -1           -1
Perform(Wind Inst.) Cha u       -1           -1
Pilot               Dex         +1           1     
Profession          Wis u  1    +0           1
Repair              Int    4    +4    +3    11  (+smart lvl.:Savant)(+2 Gearhead)
Research            Int u  4    +4           8
Ride                Dex u       +1           1  *
Search              Int u  4    +4           8  **
Sense Motive        Wis u       +0           0
Slieght of hand     Dex*        +1           1
Spot                Wis u       +0           0
Survival            Wis u       +0           0       
Swim                Str*u       +0           0  **
Treat Injury        Wis u       +0           0
* = Check penalty for wearing armor
u = Can be used untrained
p = Permanent class skill.


[b]Wealth: (2d4 + 3 + 1)[/b]
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2347118/]2d4=3[/url] +3 + 1 = 7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
[b]Rodny's Equipment:[/b]
[b]Carrying/Wearing:[/b]
Driver's License
$50 cash(for food and bus or cab)
Debit card for checking account
Key to lock on self-storage locker
Shirt
Jeans
Socks
Shoes

Desert Eagle AL, att.+1[if within 30']
   [2d8, crit 20, range incr 40 ft., 4 lb, ballistic, semi-automatic]
...... 4 8-round clips. 
2lb. Ammunition, .50AE, [DC15], 98 rnds.

Jacket, leather, Defense +1, 3? lb

Belt and holster, 1 lb.
Camera, Digital, .5 lb.

Electronic Tool Kit, basic, 12 lb.

Misc. school supplies;(paper, pens, pencils, etc.)
Misc. toiletries.
Stungun [1d3, Fort DC 15 vs Paralyze 1d6 rds., range inc. --, 2 lb., electricity ] (with rechargeable Battery)
Taser 1d4, fort DC15 vs Paralyze 1d6 rds., range inc. 5ft, 2 lb., electricity
(with rechargeable Battery)
Backpack, 3 lb
 Sleeping Bag, 4 lb (Homemade using 'Craft, Mechanical' skill with Sheet of nylon, a blanket, a sheet, a long zipper, needle and thread.)
 Compass, 0.5 lb
 Flashlight (with rechargeable batteries)
 Radio, AM, FM, (with rechargeable Battery)
 Plastic sheet, clear, 8' x 10', 2 each
 tube, clear plastic, 20'
 Water, bottle, plastic, 1 liter, 2 each. (Keeps forever)
 Trail Rations, 5 days


[B]Total Weight:[/B]39+lb     
Less than 30 if he leaves sleeping bag, water, and food at home.

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                30    60   90   180   450

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Not particularly good looking with average and with ordinary clothing, Rodny is usually over looked or downright ignored.

*Background:*
Rodny is very intelligent.  He could easily get into Mensa.  Other than that, he has nothing that makes him outstanding.  In school, he was too smart to be a dork but too socially awkward to not be a nerd.

Because of his awkwardness and rejection by most of the social cliques in school, he ended up hanging with the Goth crowd.  They didn't question his look and with their style of clothing, he fit in quite well.

It was with his Goth friends that he was first introduced to the possibility that science didn't have all the answers, couldn't explain everything.  Once he excepted that, he began to see some events, items, and even creatures for what they really were.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

OnlytheStrong said:


> I'm stupid.  I actually knew that.  I'll revamp my character sheet.  Or..... I could just speak Japanese! lol  I'll see what I can find that fits "pretty" without making a real difference.  I'm at the point in my gaming career that flavor is just as important as mechanics.
> 
> Odd huh?




Actually, we are in the same bag. You wouldn't believe how much time I waste searching for nice pictures and accurate historical facts etc for my characters. I can't believe it either. 


Quick note: Must do something with life.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 15, 2009)

Added a bio to Diego's character sheet post.  WARNING:  It is LONG.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 15, 2009)

OnlytheStrong, 
Nice bio.  I did notice 1 point of error though.  A problem with time.  See below the quotes from the bio.

"He was kicked out of school at the age of 17, for nearly beating"
"Six years passed."
"Diego left at the age of 21, after receiving a letter that his father was dying"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

History added! Short but concise.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL good catch.  I had to write the bio twice on my laptop.  I'm using the beta version of win7 on it.... which shuts down after so long lol.  I will edit it so that he was tossed from school younger.  15 would be appropriate huh?  

Voda,  

We seem to be in similar but opposite paths in life lol.  You went from China to the US.  I went from the US to China.  We both... are somewhat shady.  And now we both pissed off the government.  Yay us! 


**Disclaimer**

To those who play with Diego IC...  He's quiet.  He won't hardly speak, but he means every word he does say.  That being said..... when his temper breaks, it snaps.  It's rare though.  Don't worry, you all will know when it's coming.  He will usually say something about them stopping or going away... or that he is going to kill them...  Anyway, it will be alot of fun!  (p.s.  he will NOT target party members, so no worries.  Just please don't purposely try to piss him off   )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Voda,
> 
> We seem to be in similar but opposite paths in life lol.  You went from China to the US.  I went from the US to China.  We both... are somewhat shady.  And now we both pissed off the government.  Yay us!




Like in that game you had a huge evil halforc and I had that sadistic warlock. We ended killing guards in the first page of the adventure. Ah...those were the days


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 15, 2009)

LMAO  I forgot all about that!  We were a good team though!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah. The game died soon, so we were the only two who got to actually use the characters' stats


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 16, 2009)

Baring anything really odd happening, I am planing on kicking off the IC part of the game soon, by Monday at the latest.  Maybe tomorrow depending on how busy I am that day.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 17, 2009)

Game started! 

IC thread is http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/269485-d20-modern-department-7-a.html#post5031935


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 18, 2009)

Unless someone doesn't like the idea, I'm guessing we can keep using this thread to ask any OOC type questions, like what Ms Johnson is wearing, can I jump far enough to hit that thing, or what ever else someone wants to know.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like a plan.  I hope I'm not throwing people off by not having Diego speak much.  He will talk eventually, but it's more of a ..... leave me alone type talk.  I will try (when it's really important) to have his body language tell what he's thinking (or I'll just type what he's thinking).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2009)

Groovy. Ming is not of the comunicative type either.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry there hasn't been an update yet on the IC thread.   Very busy weekend for me, so I just haven't had a chance.  I hope to post tonight.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 24, 2009)

Everyone make up a list of what gear you want and I'll let you know if they have it in the armory or not.

Mostly they're going to have things like hand guns, smg's, and com gear.  But they will have a few other items as well, so feel free to make up a shopping list of a sort and I'll let you know what you can have on it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmm I don't se anything that calls my attention. I already have the best melee sword and the best ranged weapon I can use. Suggestions?


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Suggestions?




Any sort of communication gear, rope, extra magazenes for your gun, anything like that is going to be in the armory more then likely.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd like comms... both for our "unit" (as in some sort of integrated communications relay so it looks like we are talking to ourselves, but the group can hear us), a freakin cellphone (to check in with DAS), and some combat knives.  I'd be tempted to let them buy me a long distance, silenced rifle for those hard to reach kills.  I don't have any feats for armor, so there goes the whole freakin bullet proof vest idea.  

OH!  Diego would like some sort of ghilly suit, but would like it geared more toward infiltration.  Think SnakeEyes in the G.I. Joe movie lol.

Basically, he will look for anything that can improve his sneaking or make him a more silent hunter.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 24, 2009)

Rodny will look for:

Desert Eagle, 4 lb.
  2 spare clips, 1 lb.
  Box of 50 rounds, ? lb.
Belt and holster, 1 lb.
Camera, Digital, .5 lb.
Leather Jacket, 4 lb.

maybe an Electronic Tool Kit, basic, 12 lb.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2009)

Ming can use no gun. Perhaps an improved armor? He as a chainmail, dunno if he can get like... a plate mail?


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 27, 2009)

Guns and Comm gear no problem.  Same goes for the tools.

They have some special entry vets which are +7 to AC, they'd black so if you wear them over black fatigues you'd have a heavy armor version of the stealth suit.  Or you can take one of the lighter armors with the same properties.  Black, non-reflective, and that mask IR so you're harder to pick up on an IR scanner.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry about the lack of posting again.

This time it's because I sprained/tore my right forearm up some.  It was quite painful for me to move my right hand much, let alone type or use a mouse.

I work in IT so not being able to use a mouse/type would be nearly the end of my carrier so I avoided the computer for a few days.

When you're ready to go to the museum let me know and I'll start that part of it.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm ready, but take your time.

I'm being selfish here.  If you loose your career, we may eventually loose our DM, so take your time and get better.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 30, 2009)

VanorDM said:


> Sorry about the lack of posting again.
> 
> This time it's because I sprained/tore my right forearm up some.  It was quite painful for me to move my right hand much, let alone type or use a mouse.
> 
> ...




Painful, ow.

I'm ready to go when you are read, so take it easy.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ouch.  Sorry to hear about the forearm there. Hope you have a quick recovery. Also wondering if you are still taking players on for this campaign. If so I'd like to express my interest & join.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 3, 2010)

Name: Nicholas Danger Shelby, Aka "Nick"
Fast Hero 1
Occupation: Military

Str: 12 +1 (4p.).        Level: 1            XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)   BAB: +0       Hit points: 8+2= 10
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)   Grapple: +1   Wound points: 14
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)     
Wis: 9 -1 (1p.)   Init: +7 (+3 Dex +4 Improved Initiative)  
Cha: 10 +1 (2p.)    
Defense: 17 = 10 base + 3 class + 3 dex +1 dodge
Ranged: +3
Melee: +1

Unarmed: +1 for 1d3+1
Knife: +1 for 1d4+1 19-20 critical
Firearm: +3 for 2d6 20 critical

             Base  Mod Misc Total
Fort:           0   +2    +0   2
Ref:            1   +3    +0   4
Will:           0   -1    +0  -1

Languages: English, Spanish & Chinese (4 skill points used so he can speak, read & write in all three languages)

Feats: Personal Firearms Profociency (Occupation), Simple weapon prof (Class), Dodge & Improved Initiative. 

Skill Points: 20    Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills          Ranks Mod Misc Total
Balance         2   +2        4
Climb           2   +1        3
Escape Artist     2   +2        4
Hide            2   +3        5
Knowledge: Tactics 2   +0        2
Move Silently     2   +3        5
Sleight of Hand    2   +3        5
Tumble          2   +3        5

Talents: Evasion.

Equipment:        
Black knife DC 7: Attack +1 1d4+1, Crit 19-20, Slashing/Piercing, Tiny, 1lb
Cell phone DC 9
Wealth: 3 (5-2 from equipment)
Roll Lookup

Age: 24
Height: 6'02"
Weight: 180 lb.
Eyes: Brown
Face Hair: Brown (Short well trimmed beard)
Skin: fair
Looks like Ryan Reynolds from Smokin' Aces.

Nicholas Danger Shelby.

Nick was born to Matthew (Captain of the local Police Department & Cynthia (Head Coroner) Shelby. Since Cynthia had named their other two children she told Matthew he could name their son anything he wanted. Being a smart alec Matthew named his son Nicholas Danger Shelby. Nick was teased from an early age about his name & has always resented his father for naming him Danger so he always refers to himself as Nick D. Shelby. But alas, one way or another it always gets out. Although he did inherit his fathers ssrcasm & sense of humor.

If you were to look into his past it would appear that Nick is a quitter. When he was in junior high he quit the baseball & soccer teams. In high school he quit football & basketball. He was actually pretty good at those sports but due to the never ending teasing (he gave as good as he got) it got to the point where the coaches would ask him to quit because everyone teasing him (and his funny responses) was actually distracting them from their game. Nick gave in & quit.

After graduation he enlisted in the Marines & completed a five year tour where he learned basic tactics & how to shoot. After that he decided to follow in his siblings footsteps & go into law enforcement. One of his brothers was a local Sheriff Deputy (Steven 30) & the other was an Officer for the Highway Patrol (Warren 27). Nick decided he would finally impress his father by joining the FBI. Since his record was clean he had no problem getting through the background check (except of course for all the calls inquiring whether or not his middle name was a typing error). He made it through the interview process & through the general testing easy enough though they would've like to have seen more on the academic side since he didn't pick up on those subjects as quickly as he did the physical methods of arrest & other procedures. He was towards the top of his class as far as physical stats but towards the bottom for his academic stats.

After graduating from the FBI academy he was quickly pushed through to being a field agent where he could apply his physical prowess. Unfortunately one of his first assignments ended horribly. Everyone on the assignment was killed & their bodies were horribly mutilated (insert unknown critter here I was thinking Vampire or Lycan) including his partner Melanie Sutter who he had been secretly dating. The FBI interrogated (yes interrogated) him for over a month because he was not only the only survivor but because he had also fired all the bullets he had on his person & a few from his partners gun.

Nick didn't even get to attend his fellow fallen agents's funeral cerimonies. The creature he claimed to have encountered was never found & neither were the bullets he had fired & some of the agents bodies, including Melanies, went missing. They put him on a desk for a month & then promptly fired him. They informed him that the case was closed, no thanks to his testimony & after taking his gun & his badge they informed him he would never work for another agency again & that he was lucky they weren't proceeding with criminal prosecution due to his "interference" in the case.

Now he not only didn't have a job but he also didn't have the approval of his family since none of them would believe his far fetched outlandish story & worst of all: he was seeing things that didn't make any sense to him. 

Depressed he began drinking & smoking heavily. After a DUI in which the Officer looked the other way due to his families status in law enforcement he stopped drinking heavily. This further dissapointed his family & they stopped trying to contact him. 

Out of the blue he was contacted by an unknown party offering him a career opportunity. Since he had no other prospects he returned the call.

When Nick worked for the FBI he wore business casual but now that he's been unemployed he went back to dressing in t-shirt, jeans, sneakers & a black crew style jacket. He stopped shaving & let his hair grow out from his normal high & tight but he refuses to let it get to long.

Sorry for not hiding the character info. I'm posting from my phone for now & not all the functions of this website seem to work for my phone.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 3, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Also wondering if you are still taking players on for this campaign. If so I'd like to express my interest & join.




Yes we are, so consider yourself in.  I'll try and get your character worked into the game ASAP, the group is about to start on their first mission so you can join them at the museum.


----------



## Rathan (Jan 3, 2010)

It's too bad I don't have the source books for d20 Modern.... Otherwise I'd be interested in joining in some form or another....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2010)

They are free acces ...


----------



## Rathan (Jan 4, 2010)

really?... where???


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2010)

d20 ModernSystem Reference Document 

Here!


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> They are free acces ...




Yep and I can provide what ever other information you might need, so if you're interested consider yourself in Rathan.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 6, 2010)

Rathan and Felix1459, please post up your character sheets when ready. 

Once they get those up we can get going with the next step, ok?


----------



## Rathan (Jan 6, 2010)

I've decided against joining at the moment actually... I'm just NOT familiar with the rules set enough to feel comfortable just hopping into the fray... thanks though


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2010)

The best way to learn is to play, that's what I say! Besides it's D&D 3.5 with some differences. =)


----------



## Rathan (Jan 6, 2010)

prehaps if I get some time this week I'll write up a character


----------



## Rathan (Jan 6, 2010)

ok... I need to know a few things.... has this game gotten underway yet?.... are we still making characters at first level?.... is it point buy for stats?.... how many points if so?.... how are you doing HP's?..... anything you are restricting rules wise?

EDIT: Found the point buy stuff... still wondering about HP's and possible restrictions though....


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe it is limited to d20 Modern and the Arcane book (Urban Arcana I think...).  The game hasn't really started.  We are sitting in a townhouse, and just went into an armory.  So... yay for weapons.  

HP is the same as in d&d... each class is different... max'd and all that.  Con score is semi important since the game has a massive damage threshold.


----------



## Rathan (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm going to opt out as preferred before methinks.... I have two other games I'm interested if not already in.... and I don't want to overload myself... tis why I had to take a break the last time I left... because I didn't know when to say enough is enough heh..... good luck all


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 6, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Rathan and Felix1459, please post up your character sheets when ready.
> 
> Once they get those up we can get going with the next step, ok?




I put up the character sheet back on page three under Nicholas Danger Shelby (post #60). Let me know if you need me to make any adjustments to him. Oh & I have no idea where all those “” came from.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I missed it.   I updated the OP with your character name.  So as soon as everyone is ready the characters can head for the museum.   Someone should update the IC post with calling Ms Johnson telling her you're ready to go.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 11, 2010)

Are we going to wait for the new character to arrive at the armory and make equipment choices?  Or has the new guy made his choices and we'll meet him later?


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 11, 2010)

I was going to have the new person meet you at the museum.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool. So I take it as I don't have to make any changes to the character sheet & the concept was acceptable?


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 12, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> So I take it as I don't have to make any changes to the character sheet & the concept was acceptable?




Yeah everything looked fine to me.  

I hope to get everyone to the museum today so you can start the investigation and I can start killing... err I mean providing exciting combat and adventure for everyone.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2010)

NO KILLING!  You guys just wound so Diego can kill.  Don't worry, he's as crazy as he needs to be (Diego).


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 20, 2010)

I posted a image of the museum in the places and plots thread for this campaign.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 8, 2010)

Quick bit of a poll/question.

What do you think of the game so far?  This is my first PbP game so if I'm doing something wrong, or could do something better please let me know.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool so far. If you coould post more frequently I won't complain either =)


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 8, 2010)

It's good for me so far.  I'm having no trouble keeping up.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2010)

ooc:  My only complaint is that Diego sucks at rolling and attacking... wait... that has nothing to do with you as a GM... um... Can't complain.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 9, 2010)

No complaints as of yet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 24, 2010)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that I'm going on vacation... Yay   Taking the family down to Florida for a week of sun and relatively high temps... 

When it's 0 degs F and with the windchill it's -14 deg... 60's and 70's will feel like the height of summer.  

I will have my laptop with, which is what I've been running the game from anyway, so provided I have internet access I'll be able to still run the game.  But won't be checking it as often and will likely only post maybe once a day if that much.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 25, 2010)

Have fun on your vacation and keep an eye out for them 'gators and serial killers (Dexter). 

No...no seriously...have a great vacation...


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm back 

Me and the family had a wonderful time, and it was a major pain in the _____ to get up this morning and go back to work. 

But I'm back again and will hopefully get caught up with everything sometime today.


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 4, 2010)

Great to have you back.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2010)

Vacations are always good, glad you spend a blast during yours!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2010)

*Still open to new players?*

Have you guys really started?  Is it too late to join in?

Please let me know if I can join.

Thanks,
PM


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2010)

*Still interested*

Actually I went through the rest of the posts here and it is obvious that you have started, but perhaps not too far into it.

I am still wondering if I can join.  I am looking through the d20 books to quickly generate a character.  If you let me in, any advice on a character to round out the team would be helpful.

I play D&D3.5 and used to play Shadowrun awhile ago.  This game you have going looks like a good fit for me.

thanks,
PM


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2010)

*Character submission*

VanorDM;

I read through the IC thread. It looks like I could join the party late if you will let me. I generated a Dedicated Hero to maybe help fill in some gaps in the current team. Her background is also in the same text file.

thanks,
Perry


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 15, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Please let me know if I can join.




Sure thing, may not be able to work you into what they're doing right now, but will get you added in as soon as possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2010)

*Questions*

VanorDM;
Couple of questions. I originally did the character sheet in a text file. I have some excel files that I use for DnD3.5 that I was going to convert. Is that format okay? Then I just attach it again in this thread, or is there somewhere else the master character sheets are kept?

Also dice rolls. I gather the players are doing them on their own. In the games I DM, I usually do it. What's the policy/rules? Personally I am happy to let the DM handle them.

thanks mate,
Perry


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> VanorDM;
> Then I just attach it again in this thread, or is there somewhere else the master character sheets are kept?




Here is fine.  But you can also stick it in the People and Places thread for this game.  If you click on the "Links for my games" spoiler button you'll see a link to the thread I'm talking about.



> Also dice rolls.




We've been using something called Invisible Castle to do the rolls.  It lets you roll yourself but you can't really cheat because I can see the rolls you made.

Home


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2010)

I am famaliar with Invisible castle. No worries.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 18, 2010)

Is there room for one more at the Inn?

I have my hand in a few PbP's around here, but (with one exception) they're all in the very early stages.  I'd be interested in playing a Charismatic hero, possibly making my way to a juicy and magical or psionic prestige class.  Are the heroes all expected to be human?


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 18, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Is there room for one more at the Inn?




Sure, there's room for 1 more, with you that will make 6 which is about what I was hoping for. 

No characters aren't expected to be human, elf, dwarf, ect... those are allowed.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 18, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> No characters aren't expected to be human, elf, dwarf, ect... those are allowed.



Funny. I didn't know that. Guess I should've asked. LOL.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 19, 2010)

I asked because it seems like everyone else is Human, specifically asian, half-asian, or raised by asians.   I'm guessing that Dresden doesn't often deal with D&D-type races...

That said, I'm interested in making a Celtic half-elf from Irish Boston.  I have a great character in mind... I also notice that everyone on the team is fairly martial; I'll do my best to see that I'm not a wuss. *lol*


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 19, 2010)

```
Name: Rory Shanahan
Gaelic Name: Ruaidhri O Seanachain

Player: Herobizkit
Speaks in: 
Thinks in: 
Rolls As/At: Rory Shanahan @ invisiblecastle.com

Class: Charismatic
Race: Half-Elf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Occupation: Hedge Wizard
Occ. Skills: Craft (Chemical), Decipher Script, Research

Str: 11 +0 ( 3p.)     Level: 1        XP:     0
Dex: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     BAB: +0         HP:   6 (1d6+0)
Con: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red:  0/---
Int: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Init: +1        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 15 +2 ( 8p.)     ActPts: -6      Spell Fail:  0%
             25 Total Pts.

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    11
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     +1    +0          +1
Ref:                      +1    +2          +3
Will:                     +0    +0   (+2)   +0 (+2 Enchantment FX)

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical

Languages: Common (read/write), Elven (read/write)

Abilities:
Charm: +(lvl) bonus to all Cha-based skills when attempting to influence females.

Feats:
 1 Simple Weapon Proficiency [free]
 1 Archaic Weapon Proficiency [bonus half-elf]
 1 Magical Heritage (haywire, magic ID, prestidigitation) [bonus occ.]
 1 Personal Firearms Proficiency

Skill Points: (6+2)*4=32       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Craft (Chemical)    Int  p 4    +2    +0     +6
Decipher Script     Int  p 4    +2    +0     +6   
Diplomacy           Cha  p 4    +2    +2     +8
Gather Information  Cha  p 4    +2    +2     +8
Know.(Arcane)       Int  p 4    +2    +0     +6      
Know.(Theo.&Phil.)  Int  p 4    +2    +0     +6    
Listen              Wis u  0    +0    +1     +1
Perform (Sing)      Cha  p 4    +2    +0     +6  
Research            Int  p 4    +2    +0     +6
Search              Int u  0    +2    +1     +3  
Spot                Wis u  0    +0    +1     +1

u = Can be used untrained
p = Permanent class skill.

Wealth: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2448467/]2d4+2 = 8[/url]


Equipment:               Cost  Weight

Total Weight:
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                 38    76   115   230   575
Age: 24
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 155 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Red
Skin: Pale
```
[sblock=Half-Elf racial summary]*Size*: Medium. Half-elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Ability Modifiers*: None.
*Base Speed*: 30 feet.
*Elven Blood*: For all effects related to species, a half-elf is considered an elf. Half-elves, for example, are just as susceptible to special effects that affect elves as their elven ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by elves.
*Spell Immunities*: Half-elves are immune to sleep spells and effects, and they gain a +2 species bonus on saves against Enchantment spells or effects.
*Low-Light Vision*: Half-elves can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*Skill Bonuses*: Half-elves gain a +1 species bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. They gain a +2 species bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
*Bonus Feat*: Half-elves gain the bonus feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency.[/sblock][sblock=Background info]Rory Shanahan was born to Deirdre and Finn Shanahan in South Boston, Massachusetts. Rory’s official birth name is Ruaidhri O Seanachain; his mother wanted to keep ties with her Gaelic roots.

Rory grew up well-to-do in a decent Irish neighborhood.  Deirdre was an attentive and lovingly strict stay-at-home mom, and Finn worked at a public relations firm.  His mother had high hopes that Rory might become a Catholic priest.  As soon as he was of age, his mother enrolled him in the South Boston Catholic Academy, then to Boston College High School and Boston College itself.  

At first, Rory wanted to please his mother and embraced the Catholic lifestyle.  He became a member of the school choir and dedicated his time and energy to his studies.  As he progressed into his teens, he began to question the universe and his place in it.  By the time he reached university, he grew tired of the Catholic “programming” and wanted to experience life outside of school walls.  He began to spend more time in the local pubs than in school.  During his nightly forays, he encountered a local Celtic Rock band who called themselves “Primal”.  Celtic bands were a dime a dozen around Boston, but this band had a rainbow-haired bassist named Twilight who looked like a Gypsy on-stage.  Rory was immediately smitten, and like a school boy with a crush, followed the band around the city.  Each night, he would try to strike up a drunken conversation with Twilight, but the lead singer Donovan would always intervene and turn him away.

One night, Rory noticed some tension between Donovan and Twilight, tension that carried over into the band’s performance.  Midway through their set, Donovan surprised everyone by angrily throwing his microphone on the stage floor and storming out of the pub, uttering a string of expletives as he left.  The band looked confused.  With a rush of adrenaline, Rory hopped up from his bar stool, jumped on stage, and picked up the mic.  Before anyone could stop him, he began to sing one of the band’s songs a capella.  The band looked at each other, shrugged, and one by one began to accompany Rory’s singing.  By the end of the show, the bar was cheering and chanting for an encore.  Later that evening, the band thanked Rory and asked if he wanted to come on full-time.  
Twilight warmed up to Rory, and in short order they became an item.  Twilight soon revealed to Rory that she was a Wiccan, which provided Rory some insight into a new (yet very old) religion that refreshed his mind and rekindled his interest in learning.

Donovan appeared one afternoon during a rehearsal with a chip on his shoulder.  He “thanked” Rory for holding his place and shoved a fistful of bills in his chest.  He then took his usual place on stage and commanded the band to start playing.  Twilight confronted Donovan and told him that he was no longer welcome in the band.  Donovan threw a fit, then cautioned Rory to “watch out for dark alleys” before leaving in a huff.

As the band toured the city’s drinking establishments, Rory began to start noticing odd things happening around him.  He would often see a flicker of movement, or a twinkle of light, or hear soft, unintelligible voices out of nowhere.  He asked Twilight about it, hoping that he wasn’t going crazy.  Twilight suggested that it was possible that faeries may be trying to communicate with him.  Although he himself did not believe in faeries, Rory knew that Twilight took her craft seriously.  Together, they delved into the college library and the Internet for whatever they could find regarding faeries.

During her research, Twilight discovered that the Shanahan family had a legacy of wealth passed down from generation to generation, presumably from Irish royalty.  The wealth was recorded as being a gift of the Fey folk, but there were no factual references to the source, or in what form the wealth existed.  Rory knew nothing of this legacy.  He approached his parents with the story and received the shock of his life.  His father's form appeared to ripple and waver.  Rory blinked his eyes, and when next he looked upon his father, he did not see the man that raised him, but a tall, slender creature with pointed ears!

The creature talked with Finn’s voice, but it was clearly not human.  Finn explained that he was, in fact, an Elf.  He did not originally come from this world.  There existed, somewhere, a whole other realm full of fantastic creatures and races and magic.  Finn used to live there, or at least, he believed he did.  He explained that Elves had an unusually long lifespan and the event recorded in the library’s journals happened some four hundred years ago.  He originally appeared in Ireland with a large chest of gold coins that he “liberated” from a faerie wood.  His voice became grim as he noted that the gold was cursed somehow; he had no way of returning the chest to the original wood, and the Fey had long memories.  Rory shared his odd experiences with Finn, who confirmed that Rory’s Elven blood made him sensitive to Fey Folk, among other possible gifts.  Finn did not know for certain how said gifts would manifest in a largely non-magical world, but hinted at feats of magic.  Deirdre added that she hoped, by becoming a priest, Rory might find a way to break the curse once he became wise and educated enough to understand it.

Rory renewed his studies with a fervor unseen since his younger years.  With the guidance of his father, Rory found that he could in fact manifest a few simple tricks in short quantity.  Rory shared all of this new information with Twilight.

Twilight confirmed that she already knew of his Half-Elven heritage because she could see the same world to which he had previously been blind.  She added that she knew of a group of people who dedicated their lives to ensure that which is hidden remains hidden.  Perhaps there, she advised, he could further his magical arts, or learn more about the cursed gold.  She gave him directions to a contact with the group.  With sad farewells (and apologies to his mother), Rory jumped on the first bus out of town and made his way towards his destiny.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 20, 2010)

Also, in what city is the game set?  I may have missed it in my skimming.


----------



## Edyrofl (Mar 21, 2010)

I would like to join in if possible, this seems pretty interesting..


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 21, 2010)

Added Rory's background info and it's as long and maybe longer than Diego's... but I'm a stickler for adding DM fodder.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 22, 2010)

Edyrofl,

Sure, that will make 7 which is the most I'd really want.  But doing play by post has proved to be a bit more easy then I expected, so I think I can handle that many characters.

So post up your sheet and I'll get you added in as soon as the original group finishes up what they're doing now.

@Herobizkit,

I don't think I ever decided what city it was... I was just going to use a 'generic' city, and make up the stuff as I went along.

But for the record it would be one in the the north-centeral part of the US, like around Chicago, St. Paul, Detroit, ect...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2010)

VanorDM;

Not really sure you have 7 characters, they haven't posted for 10 days now.  The game looks like it has stalled just before a combat was going to commence.  I read somewhere that Voda Vosa was really busy, although I have seen his posting elsewhere since then.

I am still interested in playing, since I enjoyed Shadowrun back in the day.  Also I can usually post at least once per day, often more frequently.  I would even be interested in starting over with the newer participants if that's the situation.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I'm back, but as no IC updates were done, I didn't post anything. But I'm here.


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm here also.  
Not being the 'combat/fighter' character, I was waiting for someone else to post the 'marching order'.  
My character is supposed to be a kind of nerdy-goth type with not too much self confidence (yet).  So I've been trying to let the other characters lead the way.  He gets a little more assertive when it comes to things he is good at.

I'm trying to be a support character to the other player(s) heroes, important, but not always in the middle of the action.

At any rate, I'm still here and ready to play.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm still here as well. I was waiting on Diegos response since my character asked him if he wanted to take point or bring up the rear. So see I was stuck since I can't post wheter Nick is in front or a the rear.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2010)

Glad to hear.  You are all waiting on OnlytheStrong's Diego.  His last IC post was 22 Feb.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 24, 2010)

if you really wanted to push things forward, you could juts NPC Diego following along.

Or, if you wanted to drop the new guys in, have one of the current team send in a request for backup or someone with a specific skill set.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2010)

Works for me, since I have been ready to go for over a week.  Edyrofl; you might want to get your character posted ASAP if VanorDM decides to go that route.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 24, 2010)

I kicked off the IC thread, so hopefully we can get this wrapped up quickly.  The team is honestly not far from the end.  I'll run Diego for combat if he doesn't respond soon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2010)

VanorDM;  You took the "recruiting" out of this OOC thread, but now it has the exact same name as the IC thread.  Can you change the label again to keep them from being confused?

Thanks much.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll add OOC to the title for this thread and IC to the other one.  I didn't notice they were now the same until just now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2010)

Cool runnins mon.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to give it until Wednesday of this week, if the IC thread hasn't started moving again by then I'm going to close out the current situation and start a new one with who ever wants to play.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2010)

Good call. Should not take 3-4 days to write 6-10 words.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it time for a reboot yet?  So far the few IC posts these past 2 weeks haven't done much to move it along.  It looks like you lost another player (or two) as it appears that someone dropped out again without telling anyone.

Watching from the sidelines these past weeks waiting for the coach to let me play, is not inspiring me with any confidence this group is going to be posting more than once per week.  

If we DO actually get started, perhaps everyone can agree to some ground rules about frequency of posting and letting everyone else know when they are going to be AFK for more than 1-2 days.  That way everyone else continue along until they get back.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 5, 2010)

Not so much a reboot, and more wrap up the current situation and continue on with the next step I had planed with characters who respond...

Look for something either today or tomorrow, depending on how much time I get.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 5, 2010)

I finished off the current events in the IC thread.

So what I'm going to do is give everyone one week to post here and say they are interested in playing or not.

Next Monday I'll start the next "chapter" in the IC thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2010)

I am in. 

I also can commit to posting 3-4 times per week, if not at least once per day. 

I also can agree to provide notification if I cannot post for 2+ days to not hold everyone else up.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm still here and interested.

I can usually post daily and will let you know if I have to be away for more than 2 days.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 6, 2010)

Rory Shanahan waits to prove that he's more than a pretty face.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in as well. Willing and able to post daily. But, can't really go anywhere when we're waiting on initiative order and the person in front of me hasn't moved. I mean I don't mind writing my own actions but I don't want to step on anyones toes by just writing in what my character would do and just ignoring and not waiting for any other characters or for the GM to tell me the results...after all I believe ThWatcher and I moved to cover and were watching to see what the creature did or get a better view of it...so correct me if I'm wrong, but we were waiting for the other two characters to act and for the GM to tell us what the creature was doing before we just opened fire on it...

Also, I don't know what happened with EN either because it doesn't send email alerts.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 6, 2010)

I've updated the first post with the player/character list so far.

I think at least part of the problem so far was everyone was waiting for someone else to do something.

I was waiting for two players to tell me what they were doing, other were waiting for me to do something, ect... So it all just kind of stalled out.  But that's ok, it's nothing we can't recover from. 

This campaign is intended to be very episodic rather then a series.  Events in the different "episodes" will carry though and effect events, but for the most part, each one will be mostly self contained.  So if someone is going to be away for a bit, they could miss a whole episode without any real problem.

For combat I want to use the system I'm using in my Pathfinder campaign that's running here.

The way that works is each PC posts what their actions will be for the round, but you don't have to do so in INT order.  Then once all the PC's post their actions I'll post a end of round report of what happened, adjusting the actions as needed based on the NPC's actions.

If we're not in combat, then I expect people to just post what they're doing when they can.  The only time this will be an issue is it involves the group moving somewhere, in that case I'd like to treat it more like combat, with everyone posting what they're doing and then I post a report of what happens.

However everyone should feel free to have conversations or general Role play as they wish pretty much all the time.

If you have any questions let me know, or if you have an suggestions or issues with the above also let me know.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2010)

VanorDM: I do have a suggestion. When we enter combat the GM can roll Initiative for the players and then include the results in the post tha has combat beginning. This can eliminate confusion and can save a step in the posting for some, but importantly it is good to know if you are going first compared to last, before posting your actions for round 1. 

This does add a little extra burden on the GM though. Just a suggestion though, I will happily play either way. 

Edit:  Also considering the player list has been updated, I am assuming Kara and Rory can go ahead and begin posting their out of scene setups until we arrive all together at Ms. Johnson's.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 7, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> I am assuming Kara and Rory can go ahead and begin posting their out of scene setups until we arrive all together at Ms. Johnson's.




sure thing 

In fact if you want, you can start out at the Townhouse, maybe even speak to Ms Johnson...


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

*nudge Herobizkit* Rory in the picture?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

Voda Vosa: Ming’s description says he is only 5’ 8” & 170lbs, not matching the background write-up for "tall Asian" or "huge mandarin".  The younger generations of Asians are not that small anymore, so tall and huge are pretty much the same as western standards.  How big is he really?


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dude. He's in armor, which makes him look bigger than he is. If a guy was standing in front of you in full plate armor he'd seem a lot bigger.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 9, 2010)

Woo, thanks for the nudge.   I posted a generic "here I am, look at me" beginning.  Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Dude. He's in armor, which makes him look bigger than he is. If a guy was standing in front of you in full plate armor he'd seem a lot bigger.




Listen, I am not trying to be a jerk, I legitimately want to know. Nick is 6'2" looking down on Ming at 5'8", in heavy armor he looks more like a dwarf than a giant.  Rodny is also an inch taller, though skinnier. Kara is 5'5", if she puts on 3" heels, she looks him in the eye. Getting the picture?

Seeing as my character just met him acting like "a shy giant", I am trying to roleplay first impressions so I am legitimately confused. Ming is the shortest of the three men who just walked in.  Is Nick being sarcastic calling him "big guy", it appears to be his nature?

All I really want to know is if Ming is really over 6 feet, or is he a 5'8" Asian with a napoleon complex? Doesn't really matter what he is wearing, unless the armor comes with 6" platform shoes.  (now that image is a little funny, picture something from the 70's)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow you know, when you use another measure method it really makes it difficult to come up with a good number. We use metric system, so that ' and '' makes no sense to me at all. So yes I wanted him to be tall and broad chested, but I don't know the reference high.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

So Ming is about 190cm and 100kg? Roughly 6 feet 3 inches and 212 pounds.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 9, 2010)

In my humble opinion,
I say use whatever system you think in to choose his height and weight.  If you are most familiar with metric, then choose and write his stats in metric.  

We're smart enough here to go use any of a hundred converter programs located on the internet if we need to know the values in feet and inches.

So think in whatever system is easiest for you.  I do.  

Oh, and I think, if Ming is described as a giant, then make him 1.9 to 2 meters tall(that's about 6' 3" to 6' 6") and about 100 Kg. (about 220 lb.)

But that's just my opinion.  You have to decide what you believe him to be.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah that's about right.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 10, 2010)

@Voda: I thought you were picturing your character as a giant by Asian terms... I kept getting this vision of a hunched-over cranky old guy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2010)

Felix1459: If you want the full rational OOC, here it is. Or you could have Nick ask IC.

[sblock=Explanation]Nick’s two biggest influences for his adult life were the Marines, followed FBI HRT maybe, and his male relatives all being cops. Male children in some respects tend to have similar mannerisms picked up from their fathers and/or brothers; they cannot help it that’s the environment they developed in. To another cop he’s is going to subtly feel like an ex-cop, since he wasn’t an undercover operative trained to not be a cop. To a military person he will feel like an ex-soldier. Kara more that likely sees the Marine in Nick, and it feels like cop to her, SWAT guys and Feds are still cops too.  This has nothing to do with his job performance and whether he met the standards set down by his boss in the FBI.[/sblock]
[sblock=RL Experience]It’s a little hard to describe unless you have experienced it. I was a Naval Officer and this is all from my personal experience. When I see a man (For women, all bets are off, are just not enough of them compared to men; perhaps to another woman, they can tell, but I never asked one to find out) in the military wearing civilian clothes, I just know by looking at them and hearing them speak a little. I could tell if they were enlisted or officer and often branch of service after hearing them talk for awhile, even Marines and Army guys act different. Even if the guy is a dirtbag (most likely an enlisted in that case) you can still tell. This carries true for ex-military while they are still in their 20’s or even early 30’s as well, unless they really let them selves go like gaining 50 pounds. 

Like the military, police and law enforcement leave similar impressions, especially to another cop who grew up around cops. It’s the little things, how you wear your clothes, your haircut, the way you carry yourself, word choices, posture, attitude, body shape and muscle-tone, and particularly how you handle firearms. It’s the training mostly, I still fold most of my clothes the same way I did on active duty, it’s just habit and it makes some sense. These subtle impressions carry even carry over to children of those professionals, but the signals will be more in attitude and way of speaking and take much longer to pickup. But an Army brat can generally tell another Army brat once they get to know each other a little. This holds true to other professions as well, people can sometimes just tell. A professional athlete can tell by looking at someone very quickly if they are the same caliber or not. 

It’s kind of funny, when I watch TV and see actors playing military guys, many of them just can’t pull it off very well. Professionals can still sense their own.[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's all good. Nick probably came off coplike when he said whatbhe said when he was talking to Ms. Johnson and then he reverted back to his normal attitude and demeanor when he found out he wasn't. His marine/ FBI training will be very obvious to Kara if/when he pulls his gun out in future adventures. As far as his normal demeanor, he is very casual and sarcastic. It's a defense mechanism he picked up from being teased and from always being a dissapointment to his dad. He is a rule breaker even though he upholds the law. I tried to flesh that out when I wrote his background since I stated he was romantically involved with his partner. Of course that was just Kara's first impression and we can all agree that first impressions aren't always a hundred percent accurate. But yeah, Nick typically acts very casual, relaxed and aloof. Which is his attempt to have people underestimate him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2010)

No worries, just making sure you didn't think I made an IC faux pas.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2010)

> OOC: Lovely lady lumps refers to the curves a woman has that a man doesn't it doesn't mean she has a big rack, just curves.




I stand corrected.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 15, 2010)

So hey, everyone having fun?  

If you haven't figured it out yet, Rory isn't a goon.  I'm trying to play him as the socialite/face of the team (Rodny is clearly the brains, and the rest all have "military" backgrounds) who just got asked if he's ok with killing people.  I'm trying to keep a realistic attitude without throwing off the campaign too much.  Rory intends to head into the Wizard advanced class asap; that said, he does have Simple, Archaic, and Personal Firearm proficiencies, but a Str 11 and Dex 12. 

@ VanorDM: How "realistic" is said armory... that is, are we looking for tons of surveillance and spy-type gear, heavy and light firearms... or are we looking at crossbows and longswords and such?  Or both?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> So hey, everyone having fun?




Sure, no worries on Rory's in-game comments.  I appreciate the translations on the slang, make's for more entertainment.  It takes all kinds to make a party.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> @ VanorDM: How "realistic" is said armory... that is, are we looking for tons of surveillance and spy-type gear, heavy and light firearms... or are we looking at crossbows and longswords and such? Or both?




Specifically gear from which sources?  I was looking at firearms from d20 _Modern Ultramodern Firearms and Sniper Rifles In d20 Modern.  _But as Herobizkit is bringing up spy-gear, what about gear from _D20 Modern Manual - Spycraft 2.0_?


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 15, 2010)

The armory is pretty well stocked with the type of equipment you might find useful... Dept 7 has been doing this for a while so they know what type of gear is likely to be useful, and stock the armory accordingly.

That means things like swords and other melee weapons, because those might be needed.  Wooden stakes, sliver bullets, holy water, and other 'Monster hunting gear' is also there.

You'll find some spy stuff, but not a lot and not much of the more exotic stuff. So things like bugs, shotgun mic's, and the like would be there but not something like a card reader/code cracker... The card you stick in a card reader and it finds the code for you... 

For modern weapons, you'll find a selection of hand guns, some combat style shot guns, some light SMG's and some assault type weapons, but nothing much heaver then say a M16.

For the most part, tell me what you want and I'll let you know if they have it.  If they don't there's always a chance you can request it from Ms Johnson.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> "*Beggin' yer pardon, Ms. Johnson,*" Rory said slowly, fatigue clearly setting in, "*But I do believe I missed the orientation. What's a man to do to get the skinny on you lot?*"




Do you really want him to re-post what's at the beginning of the thread?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

Not really - I'm just role-playin' along as the FNG... feckin' new guy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

Figured as much after I posted, so I took a liberty in game. And now its OBE (Overcome By Events) on the IC thread.

VanorDM: are you going to want sources for the gear we try requisition? I also found that I have _Weapons Locker _too.

Also have another suggestion, can we start a thread for our Character Sheets only and them we can update them there with new weapons, XP, etc... without having to find them buried in the OC thread.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Figured as much after I posted, so I took a liberty in game.




Thanks for that, I can go over the orientation again if you want.  But I guess I assumed everyone would read the opening of the IC post and would consider themselves up to speed... My bad for assuming.  

So if everyone is ok with the "Employ handbook" then we'll go with that.  But if you want a more formal orientation just ask and I'll do that.

I don't need sources, just a rough idea of what the weapon is, SMG, Assault rilfe, Anti-tank weapon ect...

I was in the military so I know a bit about guns in general.



> can we start a thread for our Character Sheets only




Already exists.  

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...rn-department-7-plots-places.html#post5057303

You can always find a link to that and other threads for my games in my sig.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay, I only saw the map in there.  I will put Kara in there when I get a chance.

BTW, something's wonky with the signatures.  They aren't allowing  BB Codes or multiple lines right n...t link that in either.  Anyone know anything?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

By the by, I'm tickled pink that our team is going to have P90's.  IIRC, they're described in Ultramodern Firearms.  I don't recall, though - are they covered under PFP?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes found them in Ultra-modern.  And I thought SMGs and ARs are covered with PFP from what I saw before I even looked at specific weapons.  Same with sniper rifles.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 17, 2010)

I almost wish I had made more of an action hero, given that I know how to use all archaic AND most firearms, though "realistically" I never mentioned either in my back story. *sheepish grin* 

I did say "almost", though.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2010)

I think we'll be needing your talents later. 

VanorDM: I am going to assume we are okay on supressors, laser sites,  and ammo, seems reasonable after allowing FN Five-seveN and P90.  We appear to have a top notch military-grade armory.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 19, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> We appear to have a top notch military-grade armory.




In many way's it's better, Dept 7 isn't funded by tax-payers so it doesn't have to buy from the lowest bidder.  

But yes, feel free to assume things like ammo, sights and other add-on's are there.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

Regarding signatures I've heard that they limited some features only for community supporters.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 19, 2010)

FYI,

There's a good bit of RP'ing going on in the IC thread and I like that, and I'm not going to interupt it either.  So when ever you're ready to head out to Wescot let me know and I'll kick in the GM stuff.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 19, 2010)

@VanorDM: I find that Modern games lend more to RP/Story than traditional Fantasy.  Largely, there's just more to talk about.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2010)

We are doing pretty good right now.
Just hope we can keep it up for the long haul. I think we are almost ready, depending on Nick and Rory's next responses, Kara may be placing a call to Ms. Johnson sometime today RL. I want to ask about that Fed SUV at least.



Voda Vosa said:


> Regarding signatures I've heard that they limited some features only for community supporters.




Are you able to edit your signature?  When I tried to add Kara to mine, that's when I discovered the issue.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 20, 2010)

I ran into the same issue. When I read that you were having trouble reading my signature I went to change the color. Then it told me my signature was too long and that bbcode urls were not allowed. (shrugs shoulders)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2010)

Good thing I refrained from updating.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2010)

ThWatcher:  Do you have a picture of Rodny by chance, or an actor that he looks like?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I have one right here:

[sblock=Rodny]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

lol!

Thanks for the offer, but I don't see that guy surviving in the goth crowd.

I'll locate and add a picture to the character sheet.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added to the plots and places thread. Added a few pictures as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2010)

I think we are ready for the next GM inject, yes?  

Ming has been ready, even if not active IC much.  I think we are only waiting for Rory to post about the armory (if he actually intended to).  Originally I wasn't going to play that out, but figured we were really just killing time waiting for VanorDM to get back to us on some issues.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2010)

Ming is hacking and slashing in the practice area, since he is bored of guns


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nick did attempt to include Ming by offering to spar.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

Voda Vosa has been around on the OOC thread so it's not like he was MIA, just being in character. 

Could you edit Nick's last post?  I am confused who he is talking to, Rory went to bed and Nick was last sparring with Ming (maybe?)  So, with Kara waiting on a response from Ms. Johnson, was he asking Rodny?  
Or was he asking himself while skimming through the D7 Employee Handbook?

I could reply IC, but ...


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

As I see it, Nick is generally talking out loud to anyone who is listening.  It's a guy thing. We learn the skill young from playing video games.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 23, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> As I see it, Nick is generally talking out loud to anyone who is listening. It's a guy thing. We learn the skill young from playing video games.




You hit the nail on the head there. He is talking to whoevers left and whoevers listening. If no one answers then he was talking to himself. If anyone answers then he'll get an answer. If no one does then he'll get the answer when he sees one.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

Aw what a time to pick to go off-screen. "What do you need Demolitions for?  Throw some feckin' grenades into the feckin' place and watch the fireworks!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

Also, is it too late to tweak our characters?  I feel like Rory shouldn't know how to use guns... instead, I'd like him to have trained in Bataireacht, an Irish stick-fighting technique similar to Escrima.  It's traditional, Irish, and requires me to change my Str/Dex 11/12 to 10/13 and replace PFP with TWF.

Even if he's not awesome, seems we might need at least one other melee feller.  I may take a level in Fast Hero. 

Edit:  I tweaked my character as such.   Better to ask forgiveness than permission. 

... and now I'm even MORE like Tayla.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Aw what a time to pick to go off-screen. "What do you need Demolitions for? Throw some feckin' grenades into the feckin' place and watch the fireworks!"




Rory was the one that mentioned C4, that would require some demolitions skill, no?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 24, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Rory was the one that mentioned C4, that would require some demolitions skill, no?



Well, yes.  That's how they do it on Stargate: Atlantis.  You guys have the military background... he just assumed you guys knew how to use it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep, indeed.  Kara is asking, because she was a cop and doesn't.  She's really waiting to see if Nick does, being former Marine and all.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 26, 2010)

I think we are ready Vanor.  Nick can always answer that question about Demolitions retroactively.  Now that the weekend's pretty much over perhaps we can move forward.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 26, 2010)

H'ray for moving forward!


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll try and get the map done today and start the next GM type post this afternoon.  I may do the GM stuff even if I don't get the map done, but it would be easier with it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 26, 2010)

Vanor: There was some questions from Kara's phone call to Ms. Johnson that could be answered, if nothing else than to confirm what was requested.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd like to add a pair of escrima sticks to my personal equipment.  Shouldn't be a thing to have tossed them in my duffel bag before leaving Boston?  They're cheap, too.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 26, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> I'd like to add a pair of escrima sticks to my personal equipment.




Sure no problem.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 26, 2010)

I posted the map of Wescot in the Places and Plots thread, as well as here.

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/Vanor/Dept 7/Wescot-1.jpg


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2010)

Go ahead and run the GM story advancement.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well Vanor, I am curious as to what happened to Diego.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 27, 2010)

The GM post is up, and you're all in Wescot.

I hope everyone enjoys what's about to happen.

On a side note, I use a Virtual Tabletop program to run the game, and have a selection of 'soldiers' to use as tokens.  But if you have something else you'd like to use for your token let me know or send it to me and I'll use that instead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to use Kara's portrait. If you need me to do something to it let me know (i.e. make it a circular picture and/or bitmap). I could do the same for the other guys as well (Rory, Nick & Ming at least, no picture of Rodny yet). BTW my picture of Ming is the armored Chinese guy posted on this thread earlier.

Edit: So now I could do all five.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 28, 2010)

Added picture for Rodny to the Character sheet on Plots and Places.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 28, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> If you need me to do something to it let me know




Thanks but I don't need anything done.  The program that I use to make the icon's is almost stupidly easy to use.  You don't even need to open the image, just drag it onto the program put it where you want it and it does all the rest.

I'll make up some tokens based on pictures from the P&P thread tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2010)

What program are you using? Does it crop pictures to circles?


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 28, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> What program are you using? Does it crop pictures to circles?




It's called maptools, it's a freeware Virtual Tabletop program.  One of the programs it comes with is token maker, which makes the tokens.

It's a very slick program, you just drag the picture onto it and it does everything for you.  Crops the image, adds the border, makes it the correct format for the maptools program, ect.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool, I'll look into it.  Currently I am using Campaign Cartographer 2 (CC2) and I recently used GIMP to edit bitmaps to circles to then import them for making tokens on my maps.  CC2 had a high learning curve to create the maps initially, but it is easy to do updates during combat and save good resolution PNG files to email to my players.  Once I have the master map of the dungeon completed, zooming in to make tac grids is easy.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 28, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Currently I am using Campaign Cartographer 2




I've played with it and found the learning curb a bit too steep for the amount of time I can spend learning it.

Maptools is a bit simpler, so naturally it's also a bit more limited, but it makes maps that are good enough and I can make them quickly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2010)

The Wescot map was made with it, yes?


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 28, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> The Wescot map was made with it, yes?




Yes the Wescot map and the museum maps as well.  Neither one are highly detailed, I could make a much nicer looking map if I wanted to.  But I don't have a whole lot of time to do that, so I settle for quick-n-dirty, yet effective.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2010)

ThWatcher; It may be just me, but taking a 10 outside of combat might be good enough for most situations.  As you are taking your time, in this case maybe you can take a 20.  I did a quick look in the rules and did not see why you could not.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 29, 2010)

perrinmiller;  Yes and no.  I believe you're right about taking 10 outside of combat.  

But, since I believe this is basically research,  my logic for using a real roll was as follows.
Research has a base time for the action of 1d4 hours.
Taking 10 takes 10 time the basic time required for the action.
We arrived in the late afternoon or early evening, I only have a few hours at best.
So I used the roll to see if I could find out anything in the time we had before the library closed and I had to join the rest of the team at the hotel.  

Once at the hotel, I might be able to connect a laptop to the computer at Department of 7.  

(Oh, wait, I forgot to pick up a laptop computer from the equipment room at HQ.)


VanorDM; Would it be possible that my statement in post #279, paragraph 3, includes obtaining a laptop computer and instructions on how to connect to the 'library/research computer' at Dept. 7 HQ ????


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 29, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> includes obtaining a laptop computer and instructions on how to connect to the 'library/research computer' at Dept. 7 HQ ????




Yes I'd allow that, having a laptop that you could connect to a VPN with, and access the Dept 7 files makes logical sense and if no one else thought of it, Ms Johnson would of suggested it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> Research has a base time for the action of 1d4 hours.Taking 10 takes 10 time the basic time required for the action.
> We arrived in the late afternoon or early evening, I only have a few hours at best.




Ah yes, the 1d4 hours X 10.  I figured I missed something.  Shame your rolls were not so good.  But hopefully we have a day or two, that's why we came early.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> No, it's around 6-7pm when you pull into  town.




OK, not arguing on City Hall, but the Police Station has no one answering the phones for 911 calls?  (Outsourced to India??)

Anyway, I figured even a small town has a police force of 1 Police Chief, 3-4 Officers and 1-2 clerks, leaving someone on duty 24 hours a day.

Of course with call forwarding the 911 calls could be sent directly to the duty deputy's cell phone wherever he/she is.  But then there is a question about cell phone reliability.

Anyway, I can work with it IC, calling Ms. Johnson.

Edit:  Also it could make a difference if the LEOs are a town Police Department or County Sheriff.  I am going to assume Police Department unless corrected.  The County Sheriff would have larger juridiction and probably a larger force.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Felix; Figured Heckler and Koch was too much, besides our guys don't look German enough.  Mulder and Scully wasn't going to cut it either.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 30, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> but the Police Station has no one answering the phones for 911 calls?  (Outsourced to India??)




There would be someone there, a dispatcher and at least 1 on duty LEO.  But the chief himself would be gone.




> Edit:  Also it could make a difference if the LEOs are a town Police Department or County Sheriff.




The town is large enough to have a small police department, much like you mentioned above.  The County sheriff would of course have a larger force, but that office isn't here, it's at the county seat, which is a different town.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

Ok, if there is a dispatcher and duty LEO are they there and can we meet them?  I will edit my post, so Nick and Kara will go into the police station.

Everyone's Situation:
Ming waiting in the car
Rodny finished with the Library (farther ahead than everyone else)
Rory still hasn't posted in Wescot yet (needs to catch up)
Kara and Nick in front of Police Station

Bottom Line:  Rory needs to catch up and VanorDM we are waiting on feedback from meeting the Duty LEO.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 1, 2010)

I thought Rodny was looking in the library at the manor, not in town.  My mistake. :/


----------



## Felix1459 (May 1, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Felix; Figured Heckler and Koch was too much, besides our guys don't look German enough. Mulder and Scully wasn't going to cut it either.




Just palying IC after all Nicks family is Sheriff, PD and Highway Patrol.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 1, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Ok, if there is a dispatcher and duty LEO are they there and can we meet them? I will edit my post, so Nick and Kara will go into the police station.
> 
> Everyone's Situation:
> Ming waiting in the car
> ...




BTW coming of a bit hostile there buddy, just saying.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

Sorry. Didn't mean it.  It was the military officer in me coming out, being concise and straight to the point.

I was pressed for time (only had 45 minutes to post on 3-4 different threads before rushing out the door) and our group was spread put over different times in IC.  Just trying to keep it clear.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

Sorry about double posting.  FYI, I am on a 5-day weekend right now, with only guaranteed posting in the evenings, squeezing in all of my games in a few hours.  Anything I do from mornings or during the day is either a little rushed or actually from my iPhone, thus I tend to be concise and straight to the point.  I will be back to work on Thursday (Wed night for you guys).

That said, Rory posted his intentions for the evening in Wescot, leaving Kara and Nick (and Ming) now the ones bringing up the rear in the IC time-line.  
Basically what we are doing is a Gather Information check among the local LEOs, the restaurants (might actually find the Police Chief there if he doesn't have a family), and finally the motel and possibly even the supermarket if they are open late otherwise the Quickymart.  We can RP the encounters or not, makes no difference to me either way, but this will take a significant amount of time RL back and forth between Kara and Nick and VanorDM. 

In game mechanics, it will take 1d4+1 hours, and Kara can take a 10 for a result of 15 which should be good enough to learn whatever people at those locations know about the biker's and their previous attacks (I was assuming Wescot has been hit before).  I don't think the Wealth Check will apply as we are using our cover credentials instead and Feds would be bribing LEOs and innocent civilians.

What I suggest is this, we advance the clock to late evening (assuming we are not going to have any special encounters before then) when everyone is back to the motel CP and we are sharing notes and results.  Then we players can ask further questions and clarifications (retro-actively) as we would have if we RP everything out.

Sound good?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 1, 2010)

Sounds fine to me... you've become the de facto "leader" of the group anyhow, it seems.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, how'd that happen?  

Actually I just really want this game to work and I have been devoting more time and energy as a result.  I really wanted to play a Shadowrun game and couldn't find one.  This one is close enough for me, maybe even better, since I am a D&D player/DM and d20 rules are not so new. 

So far I have been having a good time on the RP side and everyone appears to be getting along and posting regular.  Round of drinks for everyone!


----------



## Felix1459 (May 3, 2010)

Sounds good to me as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2010)

*Waits for his beer*


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2010)

I like beer.  It makes a me jolly good fellow.

Added an RP post with more Irish slang.  Yaaay!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2010)

How's this for a round?

I think we can assume we are back at the motel, but I am waiting for Nick to post before Kara will post again, since she left him a conversation hook.  Don't want to skip over his opportunity.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 5, 2010)

Much appreciated. I assumed nothing happened on the way to Dave's Diner...


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2010)

Just a heads up, Voda Vosa is busy this week and possibly for the next month, so if we get into a fight soon you might have to NPC him VanorDM.  He posted it on a separate thread.  I just happened to cruise through the Talking the Talk forum and saw it.  Normally I only check status of my subscribed threads, but was little bored this evening and I was browsing.


----------



## VanorDM (May 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> you might have to NPC him VanorDM.




Ok, if it comes to that and hopefully we'll be getting in a fight soonish... I'll run him as a NPC if needed.

Edit: I also have tokens made for everyone now.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2010)

And just as I give you a heads up, Voda posts IC.  Nice to know Dept7 is high on his priority list.

VanorDM;  There are now 5 questions from IC posts that Kara will be looking for and there might be more.  Sorry to bombard you with a significant amount of work to answer them, but hopefully you have time to flush out the answers before we actually get to that point IC. 

If the Police Chief and Incident Reports don't have the information, then we will have to ask witnesses like the specific shop owners.  But if the Police Chief has done his paperwork, we should get everything we need in one shot.


----------



## VanorDM (May 7, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> VanorDM;  There are now 5 questions from IC posts that Kara will be looking for and there might be more.




No problem, I'm happy to answer them.  

But if you wouldn't mind, could you post ooc versions of them here?  I've read over the IC posts and I will have to admit I'm not seeing all the questions you are asking.  So if you post them here ooc then I'll be able to make sure I answer them.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2010)

No problem.  Perhaps they all are not specifically questions, but they are pieces of information she is looking for.  I even broke them up into their smaller parts, so there are more than just five.
1. Estimate on numbers of the bikers that have attacked previously.
2. How many times have the biker's raided Wescot?
3. What time of day were the raids?
4. Do the orcs all stay together on the raid? Or do they break up into groups?
5. List of the businesses that were hit and the order the bikers hit them.
6. Roads used to enter town and roads used when leaving.
7. How much loot are the orcs taking away with them?  How are they transporting it?

Other questions in Rodny's area (but I assume these answers are yes):
1. Can he make or find the wireless remote cameras?
2. Will he be able to set up the surveillance using his laptop?

As for IC action.  I was sort of waiting on Nick and or Rodny to post again before our characters turn in for the night and we advance the clock to the next morning.  But we can go ahead post our good nights if you guys want.  Kara is ready, but I posted IC last.


----------



## ThWatcher (May 9, 2010)

Rodny was waiting for info before reporting.  But with the low roll, he may not have much info yet.   

For the cameras, if they have a security service in town, they should  have what we need.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2010)

Answer to your Info Gathering

ThWatcher; I think VandorDM already provided all the results from Rodny's research.  But if there were more questions based what you found out, add them to the OOC list.  

But if you are referring to calling Ms. Johnson that's different.  Kara answered IC that she thought we were the ones being sent to deal with the problem instead of the National Guard.  However if you want to ask questions of Ms. Johnson, you might need to post that Rodny calls her, since it was only a suggestion earlier.


----------



## ThWatcher (May 9, 2010)

You're right.  That was so long ago an I've had so much going on that I forgot for a minute.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

VanorDM; Additional Questions:
7. Traffic cams and their coverage.  Perhaps we would be able to find this answer by looking around ourselves when we drive from the motel hack to the center of town.
8. Supplies for Rodny.  I imagine that if Wescot doesn't have them, we must still be within 30-60 minutes drive of a shopping area that will have what he needs.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2010)

@VanorDM;
I am wondering if more information regarding the previous questions are forecoming in the Police Reports and meeting the Police Chief.  Many answers were revealed in your last post, so perhaps I should develop a new list.  I am sure we are itching to move on.

Further details:
1. After sunset, is vague.  Police reports hopefully should tell us if it was twilight or full darkness.
2. List of businesses hit; so far I think it's Supermarket, Quickymart, PB's Bar, & Bowling Alley as they should all sell alcohol.  Any more?
3. Tactics on bikers, how many groups and numbers in each group.
4. Do they always enter town and exit via the same road?  Map has five roads that lead in the direction from downtown.  Being a small town, farther out there is likely only 1 or  2 that head East from Wescot. Will we be able to find out which one they use.


----------



## VanorDM (May 11, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> @VanorDM;
> I am wondering if more information regarding the previous questions are forecoming in the Police Reports and meeting the Police Chief.




Yes, the post I made was based on the total info gathering you all did... It didn't come from one source.  It was from newspaper articles, web searches, blogs, talking to people in the bars, ect...

My plan was to have the conversation be RP'ed out.  So I didn't give any answers only he/official reports could provide.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2010)

Gotcha.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2010)

ThWatcher said:
			
		

> Rodny indicates that he is about to head for that Walmart for the  cameras and surveillance equipment.  He waits long enough to get a list  of anything else anyone needs.  He also waits to see if anyone else is  going with him.  But he doesn't expect anyone else to go with him as the  bikers might show up at any time.



What about the items to rig a clothes line type trap?  I figure long thin steel cable that we can snap into place across the road and a way to secure it.  Then materials for poison or actually poison too.  Also better to get the BBQs at Walmart, better price.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2010)

@VanorDM; Not sure if you are waiting for Rory or not, but can our scene with the Police Chief continue while we wait as it only involves two characters?  Thanks mate.


----------



## VanorDM (May 17, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> @VanorDM; Not sure if you are waiting for Rory or not, but can our scene with the Police Chief continue while we wait as it only involves two characters?  Thanks mate.




Actually I was gone for most of this weekend and haven't had much time to post since Thursday.  I'll get a post up in a bit.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2010)

Sorta waiting on Rory and Nick.  Maybe a busy weekend for them.  Kara will reply after they chime in on their votes.


----------



## VanorDM (May 25, 2010)

Dept 7 :: BBQ.jpg picture by Vanor - Photobucket

Here's a map of the area the BBQ can take place at.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 27, 2010)

Quick question. Are those trees lining the road to the north and south of the street or is that the intended BBQ area?

And is that a house and a barn behind it? And if so is it occuppied? If it is, can we get those people to leave somehow? (Emergency bug tenting?)


----------



## VanorDM (May 27, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Quick question. Are those trees lining the road to the north and south of the street or is that the intended BBQ area?
> 
> And is that a house and a barn behind it? And if so is it occuppied? If it is, can we get those people to leave somehow? (Emergency bug tenting?)




Ya know, you make a map and think "Well I understand what everything is, so it should be easy to understand for everyone else..."  Which is same reason you don't let programmers test their own code.

The trees are trees, that's the area I mentioned that you could set up the trip wire.  The building is a house and barn, those belong to the farmer who owns the field the BBQ will happen in.

IIRC the group already cleared it with them to have the BBQ in that field no?


----------



## Felix1459 (May 28, 2010)

Thank you for the clarification. I just wanted to clear that up and not assume. Thanks again.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Ya know, you make a map and think "Well I understand what everything is, so it should be easy to understand for everyone else..."  Which is same reason you don't let programmers test their own code.
> 
> The trees are trees, that's the area I mentioned that you could set up the trip wire.  The building is a house and barn, those belong to the farmer who owns the field the BBQ will happen in.
> 
> IIRC the group already cleared it with them to have the BBQ in that field no?



I wasn't confused as it matched your description.  And yes we asked permission.

I would say we are ready to advance to the orcs, but Nick's last post confused things if he's going to set up in the barn.  So we need to wait for him maybe.
Also Rory hasn't answered about charming some friends to attend the BBQ to sell the trap, but he could back fill that when he posts next.


----------



## VanorDM (May 28, 2010)

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/Vanor/Dept 7/BBQ2.jpg

Here's another map.  If you can tell me where you want to be set up at, I'll move the pieces around.

I know you all have at least one truck, and it's actually a SUV, but the map sets I have don't seem to have a SUV, but that truck is about the same size.

You also have a car IIRC, which either will or will not be used, depending on what you all want to do.

And also if everyone can roll initiative and post it, I'll get things geared up for the fight.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

For Kara: Initiative  (1d20+2=13)
We left the car at the townhouse.  We have a pickup and the SUV.  We also should have some ATVs and dirt bikes that were to be delivered if we needed them.

Rodny and Kara are in the SUV and planning to follow behind the bikers on their arrival into the early warning area. That would probably be starting off the map but we can be on the road leading South from the intersection to follow them if they don't stop at the BBQ.  Lights off, using NVGs to drive. 

We can setup the clothes line trap to trigger it remotely. So I guess Ming and Nick can also be in the SUV or with Rory at the BBQ.  They can decide for themselves which they prefer.

Rory is supposed to have the 4x4 pickup to be able to clear the BBQ area cross-country.

We were not forcing combat initially, but rather running away from the BBQ area as soon as the orcs slowed down to stop.  If they by-pass the BBQ then we have at least 15 seconds to trigger the clothes line trap 1/4 mile away.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

VV; Not sure, but if the orc is prone, I think you get to add +4 to your attack roll.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

that's a 18 then.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2010)

BTW: Rodny's Attack would be better than 1d20-3.  He gets +1 for the Weapon itself (P90 or FN Five-seveN, both are masterwork), +1 for a laser designator within 30', then +1 for AP ammo (-1 to dmg) if he chooses.  Not that he would hit anyway on a roll of a 3.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

I should have looked it up, but I was tired and when it came up so low, I decided it didn't matter.  I'll be more careful about it from now on.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

"Do or do not, there is no try."

okay "try" it is.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 17, 2010)

Hehe just keep chanting "I'm not the DM" over and over...


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 17, 2010)

ethandrew,

Hey buddy.  You there?  Glad to have you joining us.

We need a post from you on the http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/278189-d20-apocalypse-after-blast-ic-chapter-2-a.html thread.


airwalkrr, I think you need to update your signature to include the After the Blast, Chapter 2 thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2010)

Wrong thread alert.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 17, 2010)

Oops!  Sorry.

These all look similar if you don't the finely printed thread name.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks like we are not finished with the orcs.  

I think we would have followed in the SUV and maybe the 4x4.  Rory isn't planning on using that 'hog' of his right away is he?

My wheels are turning in the noggin, but will post later in the day.


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 21, 2010)

I hope to make a detaled map of the cabin/camp site today.  It might be tomorrow however before it's done.


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 22, 2010)

Map to the orc camp.

Dept 7 :: Orc camp picture by Vanor - Photobucket

The cabin itself is blocked out, so you can't see in it.  I was trying to put something over the top, but that didn't work.


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all... Just to let you know I'll be updating the IC thread tomorrow hopefully.  Was gone this weekend on a camping trip and today has sucked so I haven't had a chance.

I am up to date with the events in the IC thread however so I'll hopefully be posting sometime tomorrow AM.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 29, 2010)

So did you want us all to roll initiative yet? Or would you prefer us roll our move silently and hide checks first?


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd like everyone to roll their move silent/sneak checks and initiative please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2010)

Ming sneaks like a ninja. A giant armored ninja.


init: 13
MS: 14
Hide: 11


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a map with everyone in place...

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/Vanor/Dept 7/cabin1.jpg


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 30, 2010)

From Earlier
Initiative   (1d20+2=18)
And the sneaky stuff
Hide  (1d20+2=7)
Move Silently  (1d20+2=21)

I think Nick and Kara need to continue moving around the cabin to cover the rear.  If the alarm hasn't been raised, then we would do that by swinging out more East so they cannot hear us and then North before turning West to approach back to get into position.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

Heh?  It's funny, I have two separate conversations off-line and we suddenly spring into action.  

I realized today that we should have been discussing tactics in the OOC thread all along, but I was distracted by working on other things.  

What do you guys think?  Just a suggestion.

------------
I'll start, with Rory kicking off the distraction, Kara probably needs to get closer and switch to her P90.  Firing every other round won't cut it after surprise rounds are done.

This will throw the leap frog tactic Nick and Kara were going to do out the window.  But with a roaring truck slamming into the cabin, we probably don't need to worry about stealth anymore.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 13, 2010)

We did do some here in the ooc thread and we did some by role playing our characters discussing the 'tactics'/'what we were going to do'.  Is that what you are referring to?

(Oh and I'm not saying Herobizkit did anything wrong.  I assumed he's role playing his character the way the character would do things.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> We did do some here in the ooc thread and we did some by role playing our characters discussing the 'tactics'/'what we were going to do'.  Is that what you are referring to?



Actually I was referring to the PMs I sent to Hero and Felix.

But doesn't really matter.  I decided to take one more sniper shot anyway.

But I am wondering if you other guys are going to take your turns.  I know VV is pretty busy with RL so he might need more time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2010)

Ming was waiting for a good chance to surprise an orc from his hidding position, but I can't quite follow the combat really well.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I suppose you're not talking to me since I already went...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2010)

No Felix, I wasn't.  

Not sure what's confusing, but perhaps VanorDM can clear  it up.  

We are stalling out right now and everyone appears to be around, so I don't think it's because we have a few people MIA.

I suspect that Vanor is waiting on confirmation for others about what they are continuing to do in this round.  Ming's waiting for a time to ambush and Rory and Rodney are in a multi-round activity with the truck version of a Molatov Cocktail?  I dunno, after no activity for a week I get caught in other games and forget the mental image I had of the battlefield.


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah I was waiting for others to post, didn't realize they were still doing the same thing effectively.

Here's a link to the current map.

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/Vanor/Dept 7/cabin2.jpg


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2010)

I... think I'm suffering Rorschach disease... that map looks like a broken ink blot in one corner, and a big blotch in the middle... and I think I saw Ming To's name there...


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw that too.  
It's definitely not coming through properly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Unless it was fixed by the time I looked at it, it looked okay to me.

The black areas are Fog of War, we cannot see what's there.  I saw 4 dead orcs and 2 live ones north of the cabin (the big black area in the middle).

Rory and Rodny's tokens are there, partially hidden by the blue truck about to crash into the cabin.  I can see Kara and Nick on the east side of the cabin.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, I see what it is now.


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 26, 2010)

Gonna bump this in the hopes that it will get the others to post their characters actions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry guys, but I have talked to Vanor off-line and this game is shutdown.  He is not going to reboot it again.

I enjoy the setting and look forward to playing it whenever or wherever I can find it.

I wrote an ending that has Vanor's blessing that I will put in the IC thread shortly.

See you guys around and happy adventuring.


----------



## ThWatcher (Aug 12, 2010)

Ouch!  That hurts.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2010)

Sigh.  Another great character with a lovely well-written back-story snuffed out at level 1... precisely why I don't play level 1 Modern characters if I can help it.  A higher-level guy may have survived such an explosion. 

FWIW, I hope to run a d20 Modern game someday... with school coming up this fall, I don't know where I'd find the time, tho.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow. First time I've ever had to end a game like this. It's oddly satisfying. Like the end of a series, canceled on it's tenth episode with two more already filmed bit not aired and one more left to shoot to wrap it all up. Who knows maybe there'll be a spin off.


----------

